# Dead Lenovo Z570 Mobo Issue



## LemonNCheese (Sep 9, 2014)

Recently my 3 Year Old Z570 Switched off without warning with case similar to this Link 1 & Link 2

Its some B0 version of mobo which had timebomb fitted and got off with above mentioned similar cases.
Shown it to the Service centre; they say new Mobo will be costing 200$

I was wondering can there be a solution to this by replacing it with some other afteramrket Mobo?
Or Turn my Laptop into a Desktop...whatever.

This also might help for suggestions User Manual Z570

I am helpless at this moment, being in Pune, India.
Thanks for the Suggestions :wahoo:

Any positive suggestions will be useful. 
I have posted similar Question on Tomshardware Toms Hardware


----------



## LemonNCheese (Sep 12, 2014)

Help Please


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think there's a lot you can do though you may want to try some local laptop repair centers.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2014)

2000 Dollars? A new Laptop of same model was at $699 

& Yes its better to hit local markets for old hardware. I think there are "Laptop Home" something outlets in Pune and PCMC area. Give them a try.


----------



## LemonNCheese (Sep 22, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 2000 Dollars? A new Laptop of same model was at $699



Sorry Tech_Wiz my bad its around 200$

Do you mean a Laptop showroom called "House of Laptops" I have bough this Lappie from the same shop.
Suggestion from Tech_Wiz & TopeGear for local repair shops are good. I thought whichever Motherboard they will be going to fit;
I can buy Genuine Mobo from Mumbai/Pune dealers with legitimate warranty and then fit it myself

I have trust issues with Local Repair shops


----------



## LemonNCheese (Sep 27, 2014)

Help Please


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 27, 2014)

just try a local repair shop and see if the mobo can be repaired first,for trust issues,ask them to do it in front of you
most likely its a capacitor issue,ive had 3 such instances with my laptops and got it repaired for 1300 bucks


----------



## LemonNCheese (Sep 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> just try a local repair shop and see if the mobo can be repaired first,for trust issues,ask them to do it in front of you
> most likely its a capacitor issue,ive had 3 such instances with my laptops and got it repaired for 1300 bucks



Thanks kkn13 what did happen in your case? I will be happiest if Capacitor change makes my Zombie alive.

I had shown it to authorized Lenovo Service Centre Pune they came up with suggestion of changing mobo.
I will try it with some Laptech Solutions at Chinchwad.
I feel people of the links I mentioned had got no solutions.
I should email also Email Lenovo asking why they installed special edition timebomb Mobos


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 29, 2014)

LemonNCheese said:


> Thanks kkn13 what did happen in your case? I will be happiest if Capacitor change makes my Zombie alive.
> 
> I had shown it to authorized Lenovo Service Centre Pune they came up with suggestion of changing mobo.
> I will try it with some Laptech Solutions at Chinchwad.
> ...



just take it to a service centre and get it opened up
if the capacitors are bulging its a small and easy fix
if not it could be something major
either way ,you will need to inspect the mobo for burns,bulges etc and get a repair shops opinion on if it can be fixed
if you are based in Mumbai,Lamington road has such shops which repair all mobos
my friend got his macbook repaired there,apple and other local service centres touted 30-40k for mobo change which is bizzare given that a macbook air 11" can now be bought for 50k locally and for 54k on flipkart
anyways back to the topic,he took it to lamington road and they charged him 3k for repairs

in my case,i have a sony vaio CR11GH which died all of a sudden,i send it to a local repair shop which opened it up in front of me and showed me the blown/bulging capacitors and changed it on the spot

A WORD OF CAUTION:-
its possible you may void the warranty opening it up youself or locally
and its also possible that the problem may be different
just keep that in mind before proceeding


----------

